# HP Pavilion DV9000 Black Screen at start-up problem



## Pacatosu (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello!

I am having a very big trouble with my HP DV9413cl!
When I start the notebook the power button, the Power LED, the Quick Play LED's and the fan are on but the screen is blank, no light or any text. After 30 seconds it reboots and the same thing. I tried to remove the RAM, HDD and the Wireless Adapter and the same thing.
Can anyone please help me on this one? ray:ray:ray:


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

can you get into the Bios? If you can run a Hard disk diag/test. It will tell you if there is a prob with the Hard drive. It also has a ram test.


----------



## Pacatosu (Apr 17, 2009)

belfasteddie said:


> can you get into the Bios? If you can run a Hard disk diag/test. It will tell you if there is a prob with the Hard drive. It also has a ram test.


The screen is absolutely blank, Not even the HP logo or the backlight of the screen. If I could managed to get into BIOS the problem may have been fixed allready. On HP service it says that there should be some LED lights (Num Lock or Caps Lock) flickering when you have: RAM, CPU, VGA card, etc. problems and on the codes emited by the flickering LED lights you can diagnose the problem. I think, from the forums and the faults of HP that my problem is the Bios. I know that HP will change it for free, because it is still in warranty, but I currently reside in Romania and the notebook was bought from USA, they said that they can't help me. Maybe someone can tell me if I am right, and the problem is from the BIOS, and if there is a way to fix it (reprogram it), or maybe something else. Now I am on a DV6000 (a spare notebook) and I miss the Numeral Pad and the 17" LCD :sigh:
Thank you very much for trying to help me, I really apreciatte it!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this first:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/blank-screen-350292.html
If that does not help, refer to this:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/hp-compaq-video-problems-352297.html


----------



## Pacatosu (Apr 17, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> Try this first:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/blank-screen-350292.html
> If that does not help, refer to this:
> ...


Thank you very much! The first one I tried it from the start, the second one is usefull, I found it after a few hours of having this problem and before entering this forum, but I have to send the laptop in USA again for them to fix it. I need a solution for me to fix it myself... I think it is the BIOS, because the LED's aren't flashing for anything (so the CPU, VGA, HDD, RAM, etc are working), that means that first of all the BIOS is the problem. If there is a way to reprogram (if I still have what to reprogram) or maybe change it (I know that this is stupid because it's integrated, but maybe there is a chance  ) or just bypass it through another one connected to a peripheral, etc.

Thank you very much (again) for the answers, and for trying to help me. :smooch::smooch:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried using an external screen?


----------



## Pacatosu (Apr 17, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> Have you tried using an external screen?


Yes, of course! That was before I even joined the forum. I was shure that it's not an LCD problem, because the laptop wasn't reading the HDD. I still think it's a BIOS problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree it could be the BIOS but that is one expensive repair if ever (possible mobo replacement).

I have some more things I would like you to try if you still want to pursue...

Disassemble the laptop leaving RAM, motherboard, power ON button and LCD. Remove all the others (HDD, CD drive, keyboard, wlan, modem, battery). Using the AC adapter, power ON the laptop. If you still do not get any sign of life, it could be the BIOS/Mobo or one of those left behind.

On the other hand if laptop shows signs of life at power ON, then the problem might have been caused by any of the removed devices/components. Put back the keyboard first so you can enter BIOS setup in your next power ON.

Post back what you find out if ever.


----------



## Pacatosu (Apr 17, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> I agree it could be the BIOS but that is one expensive repair if ever (possible mobo replacement).
> 
> I have some more things I would like you to try if you still want to pursue...
> 
> ...


I tried that from the begining. Same result, even with the LCD removed it didn't work, it reeboots itself after 30-40 seconds and goes on and on. Thank you for trying to help, if you have more solutions, please let me know. I know that the bios cannot be changed (only if I change the Motherboard), but I thought that maybe I can do a cold upgrade, or maybe a bypass, something...anything... I switched to a DV6000 right now, but it's not the same, I am used to my numeral keypad, the order of the keys and to that 17" Wide Screen... I really miss it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually you can. I believe you can have the chip reprogrammed. The downside is you do not do it on the laptop but you need to remove the BIOS chip and have it reprogrammed. Try BIOSMAN.com.


----------



## automan5 (Jun 17, 2008)

Try using an external monitor. I was having the same problem with my DV9000 but when i connected it to another monitor, I could see the screen. It was stuck in between switching the monitor and laptop screen. Later i started it in safe mode and then switched the screen. Hope it works for you as well.


----------



## Pacatosu (Apr 17, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> Actually you can. I believe you can have the chip reprogrammed. The downside is you do not do it on the laptop but you need to remove the BIOS chip and have it reprogrammed. Try BIOSMAN.com.


The best answer yet. Thank you! I don't know if it will work, it's allot to open to get to the motherboard...but it's worth to try...
Thank you very much!


----------



## Pacatosu (Apr 17, 2009)

automan5 said:


> Try using an external monitor. I was having the same problem with my DV9000 but when i connected it to another monitor, I could see the screen. It was stuck in between switching the monitor and laptop screen. Later i started it in safe mode and then switched the screen. Hope it works for you as well.


Thank you! I allready tried that, i posted an aswer earlier in this post. If it only was that easy...


----------



## yolinkin (Jun 29, 2009)

hi!

I`ve got the same problem ... All most identical with you dude. I`m Romanian as well but mine is from UK. now the difference is mine is out of warranty.

Did you managed to sort it out mate?

I could use a bit of help.

I was gonna start change the paste between the cooler and CPU. but i guess is not gonna help. i`ll do it anyway cause it needs to be changed. 

i haven`t tried all the post of the forum but i`ll give you a feedback as soon as i get to work on the laptop.

Cheers!


----------

